# Upper lid dermatochalasis, bilateral eyelids



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 6, 2011)

How would you code this Upper lid dermatochalasis, bilateral eyelids?


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 6, 2011)

374.87: Dermatochalasis. There is no code for bilateral so I would just use the basic code.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

For Dermatochalasis use 374.87.There is no bilateral code in ICD.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

